# Jamie Lee Curtis @ Die Glücksritter [HD-720p, Cut]



## radicio (24 Juli 2009)

Cropped, einzelne Dateien zusammengefasst, in ein modernes Videoformat gebracht und (vor Allem) nur die wichtigen  Szenen.




http://rapidshare.com/files/259508581/Jamie_Lee_Curtis_-_Trading_Places_HD_720p.mkv


----------



## amon amarth (5 Juli 2010)

auch hier nochmal meinen dank für deine mühe!


----------



## FloHonda (6 Dez. 2010)

danke sehr schön


----------



## Punisher (6 Dez. 2010)

wunderbares Vid


----------



## bell (7 Dez. 2010)

erst gestern wieder im TV gesehen


----------



## Master Yoda 2 (6 Mai 2011)

Unvergessliche Filmszene! Große Klasse!


----------

